# UFO - Do you believe on them, USA providing information.....



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey guys, do you believe in UFOs

Something strange is happening, USA for the first time is trying to admit they exist.

What do you think about that.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I'll tell ya what I think&#8230; here, look over there for a second.. 









WHO TOLD HIM WE WERE HANGING OUT HERE?! RUN FOR IT GUYS!!!








NO NOT THAT WAY!!!!


















WHEW!!


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

USA officials, have admitted, not for the first time, that they have fuzzy video of unknown things.
They have also admitted it, also not for the first time, in profoundly baiting ways.

What there has never been, is an official statement saying they have evidence of any sort for any kind of extra terrestrial being or machine.

The reason these videos and pictures are always so fuzzy is because when they are clear you can see its a plane, or a balloon, or a bird, or a dust particle inside the cockpit being illuminated by light.

Could there be aliens zooming sneakily around in our airspace? Sure why not.

Os there any evidence that would justify a rational belief in these sneaky sneaky aliens? No.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Everytime I consider E Ts being here, ponder the vastness of space and light speed.
Either they can go light speed or faster, live a 
LONG time, or both?
Time warp somehow?
All the electrical signals we emit and all
Incoming we monitor, results?
Are the odds in favor of what we might consider
Life existing in the massive universe, I could accept that, have they made it here, not even close!
In a way I wish their were so they could tell
us all to stop over populating our beautiful finite planet and 
clean up polution and keep it that way, oh well...
Just my ramblings
ukj


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

To be fair their could very well be technological solutions to space teavel that we have no understanding of whatsoever.

But the sheer oddness of how UFO's exist in our culture is enough to dismiss it all for what it is, exceptional claims with NO reasonable evidence.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Just something to keep the sheeple busy. Like when the world starts running out of COVID patients "look up boys... the aliens are back with their anal-probes!"

Bread and circuses.






1. Elon Musk and I watched the same TV show. He makes rockets.. I make slingshots. Just sayin'.

2. Why do moon chicks have purple hair???

3. Why does anyone who steps outside on the moon start moving in slow motion? Like they suddenly got leprosy/parkinsons/covid at the same time....

4. Did anyone offer the aliens any KFC? Maybe all they wanted was some KFC and we started shooting at them?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It used to be gods, demons and the whole assortment of fairies. Now it is UFO's.

If they are real? They better be friendly or hope that they don't taste like chicken.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah they’re real no doubt


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

To even think that the earth is the only place in the universe where life exists is sheer stupidity. Are they hanging around our planet? No way! The vastness of space is beyond our ability to even measure it.

In any case, I really hope that there aren't UFOs zipping around us. In every case in history when a group of people meet up with a group of folks with lesser technical know how, the lesser side gets itself decimated.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Right. As a human I can only see things that way and as an American I cannot see that space travel as anything but expensive in all forms of the word. I cannot see anyone coming this far and not expecting to make a return on their investment.

Beware of Geeks bearing gifts and never forget what Manhattan sold for.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

treefork said:


>


They definitely do if they're over New Mexico 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I think it is very obvious that the Humans were dropped off here on Earth because we are essentially the Locusts of the Universe. Our home planet figured we could just consume ourselves here on Earth (for their entertainment) instead of dealing with the costs and the public outcry that would be associated with simple extermination of the pesky vermin known as Humankind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I think they’re here already and have been for a long, long time. Now if that’s the same thing the Pentagon is showing… I dunno. There might be a couple things going on here. But I don’t know squat for certain, so..


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Just the needed precursor work to launch Project Blue Beam in order to affect the swaths of civilization into what can best describe as a worldwide cult of humans bowing down to a newer, better almighty. Hey--I am just an messenger talking nonsense and hyperbole to one single individual listening somewhere out there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Whew, yeah who knows? Whatever the heck is going on it promises to be quite an interesting decade. Strange times for sure.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh for crying out loud....






Don't get me wrong... as a Muslim it's part of my religious belief system that yes intelligent life exists somewhere out there. So I am sure aliens are real.

BUT... this flying saucer, grainy photo, anal probing, alien autopsy, etc.... it's all bakwaas (hogwash).

It's more likely that Elvis is still alive and shacked up with Amelia Earhart.


----------



## Maniac (May 28, 2021)

LOTS of weather balloons have been reported and recorded by radar and film over the past 70 plus years; flying over 11,000 mph, often against the wind, making sharp right angle turns and descending from space into our atmosphere to sea level in under a second, defying gravity with no apparent propulsion system and our understanding of the laws of physics, traveling under water and hovering over our military ships and bases. Other nations are reporting the same phenomenon. 
Yeah, sure... weather balloons. 😎


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Maniac said:


> LOTS of weather balloons have been reported and recorded by radar and film over the past 70 plus years; flying over 11,000 mph, often against the wind, making sharp right angle turns and descending from space into our atmosphere to sea level in under a second, defying gravity with no apparent propulsion system and our understanding of the laws of physics, traveling under water and hovering over our military ships and bases. Other nations are reporting the same phenomenon.
> Yeah, sure... weather balloons.


Photographing the weather balloons is always difficult because they’re notoriously hidden behind swamp gas…


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Ahh guys, the truth of the matter here is that none of us knows anything for sure. The best thing we can do is find joy in the present moment, be kind to ourselves and others, and simply live every day to it’s fullest. All that other stuff, real or not, is just going to have to work itself out on it’s own. Oh yeah and shoot slingshots. Heard that’s pretty fun too.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

No!
Either time travel or mass traveling
faster than the speed of light, or both?
Are the odds high life exists elsewhere, 
I think yes, will we ever be in any contact, no.
The known universe to our simple teck
is massive beyond our understanding. Which is most likely primative compaired to?
We dont know for sure.
ukj


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Given the size of the universe, number of stars and planets, etc., I agree with those that think the probability of life elsewhere is very high. Similarly, given the distances and time required to cross them, I also agree with those who put the probability of other life crossing our path as very low. Not impossible, maybe some other civilization has figured it out, but seems pretty remote odds. And most of all, I agree that if we are being actively visited they have a pretty funny way of doing it. I think if they had the technical means to get here they would figure out how to avoid being seen unless they wanted to. 

Then there are those like the late Stephen Hawking who argued for us keeping a low profile (not putting so many signals out into space) so we could remain hidden just in case there was somebody out there who might come to eat us if they figure out we are here.









Stephen Hawking Believed in Alien Life, but Not UFOs


Astrophysicist Stephen Hawking died Wednesday, but his warnings about alien life and contact with extraterrestrials will continue to shape our search for alien contact in the universe.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Classic Slingshot said:


> Hey guys, do you believe in UFOs
> 
> Something strange is happening, USA for the first time is trying to admit they exist.
> 
> What do you think about that.


Not one bit, they will try to distract the masses in any way they can whilst kicking us in the shins at the same time, there has never been a viable picture of one to date, and if they did produce something it would have to be CGI, period.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Given the statistics , life existing else where in the universe is a positivity not a possibility. Life existing in a form capable of visiting Earth is another story that is a quantum jump up the ladder. We may someday walk on Mars but I think an extinction level event on Earth will reduce the population to a point that it would take countless decades to aspire to traveling in space again. Eternal existence is something mankind takes for granted but Nature knows better.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

And then there’s my luck..


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Why are you nekkid......???


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Reasons…


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I'm agnostic, but there are too many eyewitness reports to discount.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

My thought is, how can we let ourselves believe that we are the only intelligent life or any life for that matter out in the Cosmos. Our own Milky Way Galaxy is estimated to have millions of stars with millions of planets around them. The Milky Way is just one Galaxy. Scientists estimate that there are BILLIONS of Galaxys containing trillions of Stars and planets. With all that real estate out there, do we really believe that we are the only residents?


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

You can take a deep dive into Phil Schneider's work, then you can believe it or not, that's totally up to you. It's a deep rabbit hole, what you won't find is proof, just hints over hints over hints an a spiderweb of disinformation and loose kept secrets.


----------

